# Engine Swap Back to PONTIAC



## 1coolduck (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, I have a 68 Lemans (gto clone), bought it with a sb cheby init. I pulled that stuff and have a 75 400 pontiac going in. NOW I have no correct motor mounts. Do I need to use the 68 mounts? $$ OR can I use the newer style pontiac mounts. Again I have NO mounts at all. :confused NEED your help so I dont waste time and money. Thanks in advance.
Duck..


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Need to use 64-72 Pontiac A body frame brackets to be on save side. Ames as them for 89 a pr. I have a used set hanging in the garage if you need me to shoot a picture of them. Somebody had done a little grinding on them so I didn't want to use them.. Les


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

If I can find them, I have some from my '70. I went with a small block in my lemans.


----------



## 1coolduck (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, I was going to try to use the newer (70's) style. But i realized I didnt need the half-a$$ed job in my car.I ordered new ones from AMES friday.


----------

